# Bosch MRF23EV vs 1617EVS



## RBARB1111 (Nov 13, 2011)

I plan on using this in my router table. I know they are similar. Would one be easier to use in table than the other. Are the mounting hole pattern the same? I can get the mrf23ev 10$ less than the 1617evs reconditioned. 

Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Both work fine. I had a 1617 in my Router Workshop table for many years. (knob handles removed) This year I switched it out for the MRF23 and I found that the router needed to be turned sideways for easiest use of the controls. The clamp requires more force to tighten or loosen. I removed the non switch handle for more clearance under the table. You should be happy with either one. The MRF23 does have a bit more power. The extension handle costs under $3 direct from Bosch; to get one you must order the extension handle for the 1619. This handle fits the 1617 as well.


----------



## paul11 (Jan 17, 2012)

*Which Bosch*

If you plan on using a router lifter in the future, you may want to double check as to whether the new "23" series will work. My understanding is that it has a "bump out" for the switch on the motor body that may interfere with some lifters.

I do not know this from personal experience. I am merely repeating what I have read on other forums. I would rather be wrong than not pass on information that might be helpful to your decision.

The motor on the 1617 series is standard round so that it will work with many router 
lifts


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Paul, there is no need for a lift with Bosch routers, it is built in the design. The 1617 can be used in an after market lift but the MR_23 series routers have the power bus and can only be used in the factory bases. The power bus eliminates the bothersome wire between the motor and the router base.


----------



## RBARB1111 (Nov 13, 2011)

I ordered the MRF23EV for $149 reconditioned. Thanks for your help


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> Paul, there is no need for a lift with Bosch routers, it is built in the design. The 1617 can be used in an after market lift but the MR_23 series routers have the power bus and can only be used in the factory bases. The power bus eliminates the bothersome wire between the motor and the router base.


Mike - does this mean you CANNOT use the 23 in a lift?? 
A friend of mine has an older incra lift with a Hitachi M12V and is looking to change the router. I know he is looking at a 23 but if it doesn't work in his lift I'm pretty sure he wont be happy. 
Personally, I don't know why he isn't happy with Hitachi.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, the MR_23 routers transfer power from the switch to the motor through the power bus. Since this bus is only on the Bosch bases there is no way they can be used with a lift. At the same time a lift is not needed since the Bosch fixed base operates the same as any lift with through the table height adjustments.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike said:


> John, the MR_23 routers transfer power from the switch to the motor through the power bus. Since this bus is only on the Bosch bases there is no way they can be used with a lift. At the same time a lift is not needed since the Bosch fixed base operates the same as any lift with through the table height adjustments.


Hi Mike - Thanks for the response. I'll have to go over and take a closer look at his set up. He has an old lift and, IIRC, his M12 is installed with the base and motor intact. Possibly a non issue for him. 
I do understand the built in lift on the Bosch base.


----------

